# TTOC website down?



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone know why the TTOC website is down?

Hope it's not terminal :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Anyone know why the TTOC website is down?
> 
> Hope it's not terminal :?


Oh well, obviously not - it's back again now


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know why the TTOC website is down?
> ...


First sign of madness [smiley=freak.gif] talking to yourself 

:-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


How well you know me :wink: [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------

